# Main Name Driver On Two Different Insurance Policy's



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it possible to named on two different policy's, my fiancee and I are looking to get another car and we are wondering if this is possible so to keep costs down.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, no problem.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You can be named on as many policies as you like. 

The owner of the car should be the policyholder and then any other drivers named as additional drivers. 

The "main user" of the car should be disclosed accordingly, this can be either the policyholder or an additional driver.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

So ok if I am the main driver on both policy's?.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If that is the true case and you can substantiate it if needed in the event of a claim, then yes.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just be careful with your NCD. most wont mirror.


----------

